# Well, it looks like I'm getting into marine. Advice for a saltwater newb? What/where?



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I checked craigslist this morning and found an unbelievable deal on a Fluval Osaka 260 (70 gallon) plumbed with an overflow and custom sump cabinet. The sump has a protein skimmer, LED lit refugium, and pumps. It's ready to go, except that I need sump media (bio balls), a light, live sand/live rock, and stock.

I've always kept African Cichlids, this is my first step into reef and marine. Have I missed anything in terms of what I need? Where would you recommend I find what I'm looking for? I will post an LF ad once I've determined exactly what it is I'm looking for. I need a light, it's a 36" tank. I'm thinking LED, any suggestions?

This is exciting, I look forward to hearing your thoughts!-


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay another new salty. You'll need salt (obviously), and a refractometer for starters. Once you have everything set up and the rocks and sand in you're in for some fun.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Dooooo it. You will love it!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I've done it, the tank is sitting in the box of my truck downstairs in the parking garage. I need lights, bio media, live rock and live sand, salt, a refractometer, and eventually some livestock.

I'm used to cichlids, is there such a thing as a wrasse tank?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, but fairy and flasher wrasses are notorious jumpers.

Instead of bioballs, I and some friends have been using Hydroton instead. I have found it works excellent for dealing with Ammonia, Nitrites & Nitrates. My Nitrates levels have literally never been lower, which shocked the heck out of me after I started adding it to my media reactors.

If you want to come by to talk about saltwater keeping, let me know. It's too bad you just missed Saturday's reefers' get together in Coquitlam this past weekend. Could have met up with a few local reefers to ask your questions.

Anthony


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Sargasso said:


> I checked craigslist this morning and found an unbelievable deal on a Fluval Osaka 260 (70 gallon) plumbed with an overflow and custom sump cabinet. The sump has a protein skimmer, LED lit refugium, and pumps. It's ready to go, except that I need sump media (bio balls), a light, live sand/live rock, and stock.
> 
> I've always kept African Cichlids, this is my first step into reef and marine. Have I missed anything in terms of what I need? Where would you recommend I find what I'm looking for? I will post an LF ad once I've determined exactly what it is I'm looking for. I need a light, it's a 36" tank. I'm thinking LED, any suggestions? This is exciting, I look forward to hearing your thoughts!-


If you are still looking for a perfect light for your tank, I have an Everglow Dimmable Full Spectrum D120 120W LED.....BRAND NEW...STILL IN BOX. I got this lIght for a tank that unfortunately I wan't able to start. I paid $150,00 for it and I would like to get the $150.00 for it. (This light is currently selling on ebay for $130.00 US plus shipping.) You can check it out online by just going to Everglow LED aquarium lights. Thanks, George.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone, the tank is inside and I will be setting up soon. 

This is my first sump tank, but I have some familiarity with the op/eng side of hydraulic control systems and I'm optimistic about setting it up. As far as saltwater fishkeeping is concerned, it's time for education. Any recommended reads? Anthony, Target I'd be happy to discuss your setup(s) and benefit from your expertise. How often do Reefkeepers meetups take place? I'm a VAHS member but my attendance to meetings in 2015 has been light. 

Hydroton is less expensive, easier to find, and better has performance than bioballs? Sign me up. 

George, do you still have that light? Send pictures if you can.

Now, sand, and rock. I've read everything from "get all cured live rock" to "add some live sand/rock to dry rock but it takes time to propagate". What's everyone's opinion on this?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

As for expertise, I will defer you to Anthony. As far as experience goes I'm still swimming with water wings when it comes to marine tanks. Anthony's got his master diver's ticket. LOL I did however have a good plan for setting mine up and did the bean animal overflow if you're interested in that.

For the rock, I would say it depends what you can afford. If you can get all cured rock (cheapest is from another salty) then go for it. Your tank will be cycled and ready for fish. I started with all live rock after buying a bunch of Anthony's extra.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

My advice would be to just get the necessities in the beginning. It's expensive to start out anyways. See if you like it and then buy equipment every few months. I took me 2 years to buy everything to completely automate my system to a point where I just have to keep an eye on things and do the monthly water change. You will love it. Nothing like growing corals and gorgeous fish colours.


----------

